# Cleaning on the fly.



## olive (May 9, 2011)

Cleaning your pad on the fly between section passes....will you need to prime the whole pad again or can you carry on with a normal amount of product one was using after you originaly primed the pad? 

Thanks
Oilve


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

I think you'll find people that do it both ways.

Theoretically if you want 100% of the face of your buffing pad working for you at the moment you turn the power switch on then you would re-prime the entire face of the pad with fresh product. Like shown here,

*How to prime a foam pad when using a DA Polisher*


----------

